# New Red Eyed Tree frogs do not look well -Please help



## jlself426 (12 mo ago)

1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ? 2 Red Eyed Tree frogs, 2 weeks, as late xmas gift
2. What are your temperatures (day and night - highs and lows) and how do you measure those temperatures? Does the vivarium have any supplemental heating, and if so, what type? temps 67 f low 81f high
a heat pad but it does not do much.
3. What lighting is on the enclosure (brand, type, wattage) and does the lighting add heat to the vivarium?
15w LED
4. What is the Humidity like (percentage or guesstimate)? What type of water are you using? What is your misting procedure (automated or hand mister, how long and how often)? their humidity is 50% low and 90% high. I hand mist twice a day. The water is treated

5. Describe your tank/enclosure and its lid or top, and give details about the ventilation (how many vents, where are they positioned, how large are they).

18x18x24 bioactive vivarium. (all materials bought from Josh's Frogs) screen top

6. What kind of food are you providing, how much and are you dusting it? What superfine powdered supplements (brand and exact product name) are you using and are they fresh (i.e. how long has the container been open, and how is it stored)?

Small crickets that eat apples and sweet potato

7. Any other animals in the enclosure currently or recently? Tankmates / other frogs ?

3 red eyed tree frogs down to two sick babies

8. Any type of behavior you would consider 'odd' ?

I started with 3 frogs the first and smallest died randomly week 1. One of the frogs arrived with a black spot on its nose. Looked kind of like a scab but now the spot is bigger and raw. The other frog I am most concerned about. He has stayed in the water bowl consistently and does not move around much. First he was very bloated so I soaked him in honey water. he looked good but still never leaves water bowl. I have to move him in order to change the water and clean the bowl so I imagine that is stressful.
ok, so now the water bowl guy is dark green and tacky with bright green spots. like he is having trouble changing from day and night colors or something but could be a skin condition!
raw nose seems the healthiest and normal. hangs out on leaves instead of on the ground like the other.

I should note that somebody has been chirping the last two nights. I hope that is a good sign

9. Have you handled or touched the frogs recently ? Any cleansers, paint, perfumes, bug sprays etc near the tank ?

I will admit my step son unknowingly handled them week 1 and they jumped to the floor. That had to be traumatic!!!!

10. Take pictures of EVERYTHING -- the frogs, the enclosure, the vents. Take numerous pics of everything - that will be of great help.
This is Raw Nose





































Always in that spot. He was in a plant a few min ago and I watched him move there again just now.


----------



## Eurydactylodes (Sep 7, 2021)

Contact a qualified herp veterinarian immediately.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Looks too dry...I'd cover the top at least partially with glass. Even your plants are wilting.

Supplement your crickets with every feeding with a good all in one, like Dendrocare of Repashy Calcium Plus.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Eurydactylodes said:


> Contact a qualified herp veterinarian immediately


This is my advice as well. The frog looks unwell.

I'll preface this with I know nearly nothing about tree frogs: too much ventilation, prey items need supplements/dusted every single feeding on with a high quality supplement such as Repashy calcium plus


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

too dry....hand spray tank several times a day.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Jumps to the floor will reliably kill animals. Frogs should not be handled, period. Putting a lock on the enclosure may help that.

Do you know if they're captive bred or wild caught? If so, how do you know this (I ask because pet store employees don't necessarily give accurate information)? Knowing this will help (the vet) troubleshoot whether the situation is likely entirely environmental or if it is likely to be compounded by pathogens.

I agree that a visit to a qualified herp vet is a great idea. You can search for one here.


----------

